# Moonraker in ebay zu teuer?



## bergwerkfee (10. April 2004)

Hi, mein Freund hat sein Moonraker in ebay eingestellt. Ich finde, für den Zustand und die  Ausstattung viel zu billig, er meint, weil noch keine Klicks drauf sind, viel zu teuer. Jetzt haben wir uns fürchterlich zerstritten, da ich der Meinung bin, dass es kein Grund gibt, dieses Kultbike zu verschleudern. Am liebsten würde ich es kaufen, aber es ist leider zu groß. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. April 2004)

bergwerkfee schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, mein Freund hat sein Moonraker in ebay eingestellt. Ich finde, für den Zustand und die  Ausstattung viel zu billig, er meint, weil noch keine Klicks drauf sind, viel zu teuer. Jetzt haben wir uns fürchterlich zerstritten, da ich der Meinung bin, dass es kein Grund gibt, dieses Kultbike zu verschleudern. Am liebsten würde ich es kaufen, aber es ist leider zu groß. Was denkt ihr?



Warum läßt Du Dir es nicht schenken? Oder ist dieses Leben zu kurz, um es einem anderen Menschen zu widmen?

Stell doch bitte den eBay-Link ein, dann finden wir es schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (10. April 2004)

bergwerkfee schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, mein Freund hat sein Moonraker in ebay eingestellt. Ich finde, für den Zustand und die Ausstattung viel zu billig, er meint, weil noch keine Klicks drauf sind, viel zu teuer. Jetzt haben wir uns fürchterlich zerstritten, da ich der Meinung bin, dass es kein Grund gibt, dieses Kultbike zu verschleudern. Am liebsten würde ich es kaufen, aber es ist leider zu groß. Was denkt ihr?


Hallo Fee!

Nett gemachte Werbung fürs eigene Kultbike  . Ich hoffe Dein "neuer Freund" hat sich beruhigt. Soll es jetzt endlich ein Viergelenker werden? Aber kein Bergwerk, oder?

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## der alte ron (10. April 2004)

Von allen bergwerk die z.Z. bei ebay drin sind , würde ich das zuallerletzt nehmen ! Sorry, ist in meinen augen total hässlich das teil , ich wäre noch nicht einmal bereit 1000 euro dafür ausgeben ! Aber es ist ja gott sei dank alles geschmackssache . 
Nikolay


----------



## Nomercy (11. April 2004)

Jo! 1500 sind dafür eindeutig zu teuer.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=60879


----------

